# Muestranos tus jugetes



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

Pues eso señores, este tema es para mostrar los "jugetes" que tengais, esos jugetes que bien pueden ser para niños y mayores, esos jugetes que siemrpe quisieron tener o que les dieron un palpito nada mas verlos, esos jugetes que nos hazen sentir niños o felizes al usarlos, en definitiva, aquello con lo que ademas de hacer electronica juegen.

Empezare yo con mis 3 mas usados jugetes:

Mi querida wii, horas y horas pasandotelas como un enano.







Mi amado Volcano, gracias al cual he dejado de fumar, y con el que le he cojido el gusto al tabaco de naranja (delicioso)






Mi nuevo jugete, ya roto, pero sera reparado sin duda:
YouTube - ã€￾å￾°ä¸­è€￾è™ŽåŸŽæ–°æ‰‹åœ’åœ°ã€‘ESKY V5 E035 CO-COMANCHE å￾¡æ›¼å¥‘

Con esto me entretengo en mis tiempos libres ¿y ustedes?

P.D.: No valen fotos de novias ni de mujeres, por mucho que les entretengan en su tiempo libre


----------



## electrodan (May 5, 2009)

Nooooo! No podés romper uno de esos!


----------



## Tomasito (May 5, 2009)

2 o 3 canales el heli? Yo me iba a comprar uno, pero no me convenció ninguno de la gama económica...


De los más importantes mios:

EEE PC 701 4G Black, con GNU/Linux Debian Lenny, 2Gb de ram kingstone, y pendrive kingstone de 8gb soldado internamente para lograr 12Gb de almacenamiento.









Bajo igual a este, pero con un micrófono Presission y un Jazz Bass (Proximamente activos), marca Faim. Muy buen sonido, puede superar a un Squier (comprobado). Cuerdas D'Addario 0.040 XL Nickel Wound.







Amplificador LEME de 50w x 8 Ohm (Proximamente hago uno propio usando solo el transformador del leme), con un parlante que me hizo Luthier de equipos Juan Fahey (Usuario de este foro, se los recomiendo), clon de un Celestion Vintage 30, de 12'' 80W x 8Ohm. Suena muy bien.
Pongo fotos de un celestion V30 porque de lo demás no tengo:







Y eso es lo que más uso. Además tengo Atari 2600 (Funcionando con juegos y todo), Tocadiscos profesional para las 4 velocidades y muchos (MUCHOS) vinilos, y alguna cosa más 
"Juguetes" por así decirlo, no tengo casi nada jaja, simpre quise un autito a control remoto pero nunca tuve uno, pero me divierto con mis chiches 


PD: Ah, y la moto, pero ya ni ganas de seguir escribiendo


----------



## electrodan (May 5, 2009)

Yo diría que 3 canales.


----------



## kaká_2008 (May 5, 2009)

hola amigos el juguete que tengo y que mas me gusta es este:






paso horas y horas y horas y horas y horas jugando con ellos...

saludos!


----------



## Tomasito (May 5, 2009)

Jaja espero que los uses para destornillar tornillos y no para otras cosas...     



Electrodan: Pregunté porque la mayoría de los baratos son con control remoto infrarrojo y de solo 2 canales (si.. dos canales para un heli :S).


----------



## diego_z (May 5, 2009)

bueno yo tambien tengo los mios 
para dominguiar con mi hijo ,el que esta al medio sufrio un siniestro el domingo pasado    


y para salir a andar de bago antes de ir a dominguiar jeje
editado


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 6, 2009)

actualmente mis juguetes serian modelos a escala de autos, camiones y tanques, sin olvidarme de la notebook qeu le uso a mi tia


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

DriX dijo:
			
		

> Jaja espero que los uses para destornillar tornillos y no para otras cosas...
> 
> 
> 
> Electrodan: Pregunté porque la mayoría de los baratos son con control remoto infrarrojo y de solo 2 canales (si.. dos canales para un heli :S).



Pues 4 canales, 120€. No esta mal para ir aprendiendo, por cierto yo babeo con el EEE, yo le pondria una membrana tactil.

Por cierto PONGAN FOTOS! desenpolven sus tanques


----------



## Tomasito (May 6, 2009)

Ufaaaaa, ustedes tienen avioncitos y helicópteros y yo ni un autito a control remoto =(


Yo pensé en ponerle pantalla tactil (Unos 50 dolares hace como un año, ahora no sé cuánto saldrá), pero me parece medio inutil e incómodo, salvo que la modifique para hacerla tablet pc (Que no es mi idea ).
Peroo es muy linda máquina, yo también me babeaba y me la tuve que comprar, no pude resistir 

También me compré un Western Digital MyPassport de 120Gb Usb (Es un disco ríigido portatil muy chico). Funciona de lujo.







Lo mejor de la eee es poder llevarla en la mochila sin que ocupe NADA de espacio, poder molerla a golpes y que sobreviva (Comprobadísimo   ) y poder ver padre de familia u otra serie todos los dias que viajo en bondi (colectivo/autobus).   
Además suele crear el "efecto waw" cuando uno la saca jajaj.


----------



## santiago (May 6, 2009)

el efecto waw o el "efecto matanga" si te encontras algun amigo de lo ajeno chau cchau adios jeje

saludos


----------



## santiago (May 6, 2009)

mi juguete preferido 








postee en 2 mensajes distintos por que me tiro un error general, de no se que

saludos


----------



## jorger (Oct 17, 2009)

Mi juguete preferido es éste :


Es un coche bastante bueno que compré por 175€
Un saludo.


----------

